# 70-72 chevelle trunk, bumper compatibility on gto?



## esp68camaro (Jan 18, 2013)

Just curious if a 70-72 chevelle trunk lid and rear bumper would fit a 68-69 gto/lemans?


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Lol absolutely not. :rofl:


----------



## esp68camaro (Jan 18, 2013)

Geeze Just curious man. Perhaps your too closed minded sir. Thanks for the input though i'll be sure not to ask anymore questions on this forum.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

:confused So sorry, didn't know you were that sensitive man. Hey, I've got a Cheby motor in my GTO, I do know _that_ fits. 

Seriously though, the two cars share a chassis but that is about it. I'm sure you could fit the trunk and bumper but it would require serious bodywork and look bizarre.....

This is the most polite car forum I've ever been a part of and the crowd here is (for the most part ) helpful, knowledgeable, and mature. Even with my heretical Chevy powered GTO I've always felt welcome and I like to help others whenever I can and other members on here have given my technical assistance when I've needed it. :cheers


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

:shutmeGood Riddance!!!!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Way to go Alky!!


----------

